# Fluorescent orange spider



## dawg2

My son found this one.  Crazy bright orange.  I believe it is a Marbled Orb Weaver.   Not sure though, haven't seen one that "orange."   Haven't had time to look it up.


----------



## JasonF

Cool find Dawg!!
Those colors are pretty neat!


----------



## Hoss

Colorful, neat looking spider.  Thanks for sharing it dawg2

Hoss


----------



## chinquapin

That's a cool looking spider!

Ben


----------



## rip18

Pretty unique!  Glad you got it shot!  I don't think I've seen one that color either!


----------

